# laying down at rest and vomiting



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Is there some kind of condition where a dog sleeping or at rest produces more bile or something and is prone to vomitting? Seems normal and not prone to puking when up and moving around?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Is there some kind of condition where a dog sleeping or at rest produces more bile or something and is prone to vomitting? Seems normal and not prone to puking when up and moving around?


Depends.

Where in the eating cycle is this happening? Full or empty stomach?

Is it foamy? Non-food?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Depends.
> 
> Where in the eating cycle is this happening? Full or empty stomach?
> 
> Is it foamy? Non-food?


I have always had on and off issues with the dog throwing up at night, empty stomach, bile/foamy. Often his stomach noises are so loud they wake me up. If I feed him, I can often avoid the bile barfing. I seem to be in one of those cycles presently.

Less common is the couple of times lately I have seen him resting during the day and just kind of wretch and puke. Happened when he was on kibble last week, He didn't even have time to stand up....he then proceded to eat the kibble back up...it was about 4 hrs after a feeding. He seemed fine energy wise.

And then just now I saw him doing some mini wretching when he was laying down and I put him outside. He wretched and was unproductive...ate a bit of grass and then solicited play with a ball as if he was fine. It has been 8 hrs since his last feeding (raw).

It is possible he is burping a bit more than usual lately, no rear end gas.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

That would probably be enough for me to haul him off to the vet.

Is he on two meals a day? I'd switch to that, too, if not, rather than one.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

He is on two meals.

The night time empty stomach thing bothering you or the two times during the day?

Dog is otherwise normal. What kinda thing are you thinking?


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bilious_vomiting_syndrome

Sound similar?

I think it's worth seeing a vet for his symptoms - better safe than sorry, especially with a working dog.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Acid reflux was one of what I was thinking.

That was why I asked how many times a day he was eating.

I would also want to check for parasites as well as bloat-type conditions or anything weird about the intestines' route ... any bend or snag or beginning of overlap. But the vet would know whether or not any of these were possibilities, and I don't.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

BTW, it might be a good thing to take sample vomitus with you, I think, but you can have the receptionist ask the vet that (and I would not take a receptionist's reply about something like this; not because of seriousness, but because of uncommonness).


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow, here is a nice overview that I had not seen before and that I just bookmarked:

http://www.professorshouse.com/pets/dogs/dog-vomiting.aspx


There is no diarrhea, right? A few of the conditions mentioned pretty much always present with diarrhea, I think.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Jennifer...I don't know if the cause of your dogs vomiting is the same as I have experienced, but....first of all, most dogs vomit occasionally. If this is happening with any regularity, Connie's right, check with your vet. I have a similar problem with my female, usually only in the very early hours of the am (usually arround 5am give or take) & my vet felt that in her case it was caused by an empty stomache & an excess of stomache acid. I feed my dogs 2 X a day but by adjusting her feeding a bit earlier in the am or giving her a couple of treats during the day & before bedtime keeps something besides just acid in her stomache. Just working with the timing of her feedings works most of the time. You could also feed 3x a day if that is possible for your schedule. Since this is an on-going problem with her, what has worked for her is to give her 1 10mg Pecpcid 
AC pill at bedtime a few times a week. I hate have to give her the the pills, but it seems to have made the difference. 
She will still very occasionally vomit, but this had taken care of most of the problem for her. This was per vet orders after she was examined by the vet. Good luck, I hope that this is all it is with your dog & nothing serious.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Anne Vaini said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bilious_vomiting_syndrome
> 
> Sound similar?
> 
> I think it's worth seeing a vet for his symptoms - better safe than sorry, especially with a working dog.



Yes! I am quite sure he has this. I just wondered why if I feed him every 12 hrs lets say, he barfs in the early am, before breakfast....but not before dinner. Perhaps the bile comes up easier when laying down, even if it is still being produced during the day?

I think it is a flare up kinda thing. He can be fine for long stretches (8 months lets say), and then wake me up at 4:30 am lots of days in a row. 

I improved things over a year ago by feeding more at the night time feeding than the AM one. I think I need to split his PM feeding into two (part at dinner, part just before I go to bed) until his stomach calms again.

Perhaps these most recent two daytime events were an anomally...we have been travelling and I have switched his food around a lot on the road.

Interestingly (and I hate to say it), he has never had a 4:30 am vomitting session when on kibble. I think it takes longer to digest or some such thing. Then again if he ate it all the time maybe he would eventually have some 4:30 barfies at some point.

Anyways, I think it is all a ploy on the dog's part to be fed more and earlier ;-) 

As long as things start to improve I think I will pass on the vet for now as this is not a new issue and his energy, appetite, and stools are normal. That said I am going to bring it up to the vet next time I am there for yearly bloodwork.


----------

